# Two gsds need new home, TN



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I will post more details and pics tonight but there are two GSDs that an owner in TN needs to rehome. One is a 9 yr old white female, the other is a blk/tan male who will be 6 in Oct, both intact. Female is due to go in heat in the spring so needs to get out of there and fixed before then. The woman had to move to another home and could only take 2 dogs, these remaining two are staying at her old place.



> Quote: I think I told you about the two squirrley's just a big baby and love's everything and everybody. demon is a little diffrent I 'm not sure about him and small kid's he's never been around them. he used to be ok with cat's until mine aggravated him to death now no he's not fond of cat's he is an alpha male and doe's not like other male dog's. all in all he's just a good ol dog .and if someone knew anything about sheperd's and take him and work with him would have a very good dog. both demon and squirrley mind real well. and have never to this day ever give me any problem's.


Owner has had some health problems also.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Were in TN??


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I think she lives in Murfreesboro, I am downloading pics now. I don't know the owner but I know of her through a friend of mine.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

"Demon"










"Squirrely"
I'm not sure about shot/HW status, but I am checking on it. If anyone is interested in taking these dogs I have the owners email addy and phone number


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I think the owner is getting desperate to rehome these two so if anyone can help, please email me. I'm too far away to go and assess these dogs, I'm only going by what the owner has said.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Demon is supposedly up to date, Squirrely is due. I'm not sure that includes HW prev, that question was asked but all the owner said was that Demon had his and Squirrely is due, when asked about shots and HW prev.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Remember these two dogs are living by themselves at her old home. I know its a lot to ask to take in a 9 yr old dog but there are a lot of senior GSD lovers out there.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

No help for these two?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump for the TN gsds


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

These dogs have found a home. They can be marked as safe.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Dawn did they get to stay together?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Not sure. I hope it was a good home.


----------

